# Factory preset refrigerators-



## Rita3422 (Sep 7, 2011)

We just bought a 2005 Riverside travel trailer with a refrigerator that has "preset"  climate control... can anyone tell me why the bottles of water in the bottom of the frig are freezing like it is in a freezer??? any way to manually turn it down?   THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ANYONE CAN GIVE..


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2011)

I am thinking you have a Dometic.  Could be the "Thermister" has gone bad.  It is located at the top of the refer area on the right.  You will see a white wire going to a clip on a cooling fin.  Inside that clip is the Thermister or Thermostat.  If it is not working, your Refer can "run wild" as Dometic calls it.  That means it cools ALL the time, therefore the refer part could be colder than usual.    The other thought is the board has gone bad and not controlling the temps.   

You really need a person to look at it that knows how to fix it.


----------



## Rvinman (Sep 7, 2011)

You could also try and slide the thermister down to a lower point on the cooling fins, this should make the refer warmer, up would make it colder.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 7, 2011)

That will change the temp about 2 degrees....that why I did not mention it.  If the refer is freezing his water, 2 degrees wont change anything.   AND actually RAISING the thermister lowers the temps.


----------



## Rita3422 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the help, I will try sliding that white thing around... when we got it, it wasn't even connected to anything, just laying on a shelf..
Rita


----------



## Rita3422 (Sep 14, 2011)

I saw somewhere on the internet where someone even moved that white thing to another fin to control the temp?  does that work and if so, how far over should it be moved? This thing is so confusing and hard to control...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 14, 2011)

It does not matter what fin you put it on....it registers tempature.  You need to have it checked out and see if it is even working.  AGAIN, moving it up and down only changes the temp. about 2 degrees....


----------



## Rita3422 (Oct 5, 2011)

well, we finally did put in a new thermister, now it works fine!!  thanks to all for the advice.  Would much rather have the older refrigerators that you can control the temp.  WHEW......


----------



## Triple E (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know what you had to do.  This will help someone else with the same problem.  :applause:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 5, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------

